# ATTN: pg eq232 owners



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

I just wanted to share this info with you. I took ca90ss' advice and ordered the power plug from ebay, it's 15 shipped. However, if I would have called PG first, I would have gotten it free. So, I am getting a plug from PG as a "courtesy" from them. Also, if you need the GMC 2A fuses, check out www.mouser.com-it's part number gmc-504-2A, it's a gmc 2A medium blow fuse. I hope this helps. heres the linkhttp://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=VmSL4%2f2sNczZsgsuWF0u1g%3d%3d


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool, good not know!


----------

